# Welche Filtermatte ist die bessere?



## Andyzx12r (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo in die Gemeinde,

ich habe eine Frage an Euch.
Welche Filtermatte ist die besser?
Ich bin mir auf dem Bildern leider überhaupt nicht sicher.
Könnt ihr Helfen, vielleicht habt ihr sogar die Filtermatten im gebrauch.

Hier die Bilder dazu:


----------



## Andyzx12r (18. Juni 2015)

Hat beim ersten Versuch mit dem Hochladen nicht geklappt:


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte beide Typen in Gebrauch und auch mittlerweile wieder ausgesondert - sind Japanmatten und keine Schaummatten - würde ich mir nie wieder kaufen!
Halten nicht sehr lange und sind schlecht zu reinigen - nimm lieber Schaummatten mit entsprechender Durchlässigkeit (PPI 10 bis PPI 30, Stärke 4-5 cm).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andyzx12r (18. Juni 2015)

Moin Nori,

danke für die Antwort.

Ich würde mich für die PPI 20 Matten entscheiden wollen.
Aber nur weil ich nicht weiß welches PPI für welchen Einsatz ist...


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2015)

Wenn du nur eine Durchlässigkeit einsetzen willst/kannst ist der "goldene" Mittelweg schon richtig.
Wo soll die Matte denn hin?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (18. Juni 2015)

Würde auch wie Nori die 5 cm Schaummatten nehmen.
Nur würde ich trotz allem für den groben Schmutz 10ppi und dann den feinen mit 30 ppi filtern.


----------



## Andyzx12r (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo

5cm wollte ich auch sehr gern kaufen.
Sie steht besser im IBC Container.

Der erste Container wir mit Filterbürsten gefüllt und in den zweiten dann eben die Matten, so der Gedanken.


----------



## Schmiddi (18. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir einen Vorfilter gebaut in dem ich auch 5cm Schaummatten habe. 10ppi und 30ppi und kann nur sagen, das ist die bessere Lösung war. War vorher mit den besagten Japanmatten bestückt und total unzufrieden mit dem Resultat.


----------



## krallowa (19. Juni 2015)

Wo bestellt ihr denn die Schaummatten?
Gibt es da qualitative Unterschiede?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Juni 2015)

http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechnik/filtermedien/filtermatten/
die gleichen gibt es auch bei Amazon.

Im Einsatz sind die mittlerweile bei drei verschiedenen Teichen.
Haltbarkeit laut Hersteller 3-4 Jahre.
die großen Matten 100x100x5 nehme ich immer.
Haben meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## lollo (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

hier kannst hinfahren, liegt in deiner Nähe.
http://www.koi-steppan.de/


----------



## Tinky (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

haben die Schaumstoffmatten denn eine vergleichbare Durchlässigkeit wie die Japanmatten?

Ich habe in meinem CBF350 ja in jeder Kammer eine Japanmatte...macht es "Sinn" die gegen Schaumstoff zu ersetzen?

LG


----------



## krallowa (19. Juni 2015)

@ Lollo,

danke, den Laden kannte ich noch nicht, sauber.


----------



## krallowa (19. Juni 2015)

@Tinky 
genau darüber denke ich auch gerade nach.
Habe gestern mal wieder sauber gemacht (schaffe es nicht am Samstag, wie sonst üblich) und die Japanmatten sind immer am schwersten zu reinigen.
Will man sie ausklopfen muss man aufpassen das sie nicht reißen und ausdrücken kann man die auch nicht und Wasserstrahl drauf ist auch sinnlos.


----------



## lollo (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo krallowa,

bitte, ist für dich, und auch für mich der einzige, den ich in unserer Nähe kenne, wo man vorher das in die Hand nehmen kann, was man kaufen will.


----------



## krallowa (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo Lollo,

in Bochum gibt es auch einen sehr gut sortierten Laden, sehr schöne (auch sehr teure) Fische und viel Zubehör.
http://www.koi-braun.de/


----------



## Schmiddi (19. Juni 2015)

Hornbach.. Baumarkt. 5x50x50 Stück 7€... Zumindest in Braunschweig.


----------



## krallowa (19. Juni 2015)

Ok, komme gleich bei Hornbach vorbei, spring mal rein und schau nach, danke.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Juni 2015)

Hanako-koi 100*100*5 22€


----------



## krallowa (19. Juni 2015)

22€ billiger als Baumarkt


----------



## Nori (19. Juni 2015)

Ich bestelle auch immer bei Steppan - wenn der noch dazu in deiner Nähe ist, dann brauchst du nicht lange überlegen - ist auch im I-Net einer der günstigsten Anbieter!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andyzx12r (19. Juni 2015)

Jetzt habe ich mir das hier mal durch gelesen und denke auch das ich mich für Schaumstoffmatten entscheiden werde.
Nur bin ich erstaunt das die Lebensdauer einer Matte bei 3 bis 4 Jahre beschrieben wir.
Was soll den da nun kaputt drann gehen?

Ich wollte auch gern die Matten hochkant zum Wasser hin stellen.
Also das das Wasser nicht durch läüft sondern die Matte streift.
Das habe ich jetzt so auch in meinem alten Filter klappt einwandfrei.
Da ich dann auch einen IBC damit füllen werde, erhoffe ich das ich
große Reinigungsinterwale haben werde.


----------



## Schmiddi (19. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe glasklares Wasser nachdem ich den Vorfilter mit Schaumstoffmatten umgebaut hatte. Einfach rausnehmen und mit Hochdruck (Gartenschlauch) ausspülen und wieder rein! best


----------



## Andyzx12r (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo Schmiddi,

du hast nur Matten im Filter?


----------



## Schmiddi (19. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir einen Filter selber gebaut in dem ich nur Schaumstoff habe. Mein Vorfilter.. Von da aus geht es durch einen Behälter mit Kies 2-4mm. Dann geht es erst in den normalen Filter(Heissner 16000)
Habe viele Fische und Ca. 6500 Liter. Im letzten Filter sind vorn und hinten Schaummatten. Also Kammer 1 und 4. Kammer 2 ist grober Kies und Kammer 3 ist Muschelgritt.


----------



## Schmiddi (19. Juni 2015)

Ok. Ist nicht mehr ganz hell. Aber Bilder  sagen mehr als Worte.

       
Im letzten Filter kommt schon so gut wie kein Dreck mehr an. Und 1,3m tiefe klare Sicht


----------



## Andyzx12r (19. Juni 2015)

Kannst du ein Bild mal einstellen?

Da war ich jetzt zu langsam.....


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Juni 2015)

Ich habe auch nur eine Regentonne 300l mit 1 qm 5 cm 10 ppi und 1 qm 5 cm 30ppi.
Keine UVC o.ä. 
Wasser ist top.


----------



## Schmiddi (19. Juni 2015)

Ach ja ein UV klärer habe ich auch noch. Die Pumpe leistet 2600L/Std.


----------



## Andyzx12r (19. Juni 2015)

Ja das lese ich doch mal gern- keine UVC Lampe.
Ich schmeiße meine jetzt durch den Umbau auch raus, ich wollte mir meine Pumpenflow nicht 
kaputt machen.... super

aber ihr pumpe tatsächlich erst durch die groben Matten dann durch die feinen Matten....


----------



## Andyzx12r (19. Juni 2015)

Pierre schöner Teich, tolles Wasser.
Wenn ich das so hinbekomme bin ich sehr zufrieden....

Schmiddi- magst deinen Teich mal zeigen?


----------



## Schmiddi (19. Juni 2015)

Der UV Klärer läuft aber nur 6 Std. Leider ist es nun zu dunkel. Ist ein Bild bevor ich den Filter umgebaut habe.

   
Morgen früh gibt es ein aktuelles mit Tageslicht.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Juni 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> aber ihr pumpe tatsächlich erst durch die groben Matten dann durch die feinen Matten....


Genau so sieht's aus.

Hier mal aktuellere Bilder.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Juni 2015)

Eins hatte ich noch vergessen


----------



## Andyzx12r (19. Juni 2015)

Also ich sag das jetzt mal: ich bin neidisch auf eure Teichanlagen 

Wenn mein Wasser dann auch so aussieht.......
Morgen stehe ich früh auf das Teil muss fertig werden bei mir


----------



## Schmiddi (19. Juni 2015)

Also, das Geheimnis war der Vorfilter mit den Matten(die halt schnell und einfach zu reinigen sind), die den ersten groben Dreck und Schlamm aus den Wasser holen. Dann etwas Muschelschrott im Sack.(für einen konstanten PH-Wert und Wasserhärte) Das kommt aber wie gesagt, erst im letzten Filter. Und den Filter habe ich nach den Umbau noch nie reinigen müssen. Weil er einfach nur klares Wasser bekommt. Der Vorfilter hat auch nur 45€ gekostet. Die Behälter, Rohre und Matten. Ach ja.. Die Tupper-Salatschüssel meiner Frau musste auch daran glauben... 
@ Teichfreund
Ich will auch einen Teichloft haben. Was kostet sowas?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (20. Juni 2015)

Gute Frage.
War ein Geschenk zum Geburtstag.
Weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## Schmiddi (20. Juni 2015)

Wie gesagt, Bild bei Tageslicht. Die Fische und die Wasserqualität. 1.3m tiefe= klare Sicht.


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2015)

Hätteste doch bei mir mal richtig gucken sollen, ich hab doch auch Schaumstoffmatten ,
im großen Filter. 
In den ersten Beiden 30 ppi , und im letzten 45 ppi , gaaanz fein . 
Da bleiben wenigstens die eisenhaltigen Schwebeteilchen vom Brunnenwasser drin hängen


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (20. Juni 2015)

Schmiddi, warum hast dieses Hanf oder Kokosnetz drin?


Schmiddi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 148225


----------



## Schmiddi (20. Juni 2015)

Da sollen sich Pflanzen drauf verwurzeln und mal wachsen. Ist ja sonst auf der Folie nicht möglich, wenn da sonst nichts ist.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (20. Juni 2015)

Böschungsmatte also. Wie lang soll die ungefähr halten?
Ein Freund von mir überlegt sich auch so was zu holen.
Was spricht oder sprach gegen Pflanztaschen?


----------



## Schmiddi (20. Juni 2015)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie lange die hält. Habe sie erst letztes Jahr im Herbst dort platziert. Und weiß nicht wie langlebig die sind. Hoffe aber, das sie dort lange durchhält und sich dann die Pflanzen von allein halten können. Wollte keine Taschen, weil ich das ganz zu wachsen lassen möchte. __ Moos Unterwasser Rasen sowas in der Art


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (20. Juni 2015)

Hier noch ein Bild mit Sicht auf den Boden.

 

Tiefe ca. 110 cm


----------



## Michael H (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Ich hab auch die Schaummatten im ersten IBC drin . Bin voll zufrieden mit denen . Werden ab und zu mal rausgezogen , durchgespült und wieder rein damit . Würd ich immer wieder nehmen ...


----------



## Schmiddi (20. Juni 2015)

Ja. Wir sind wieder beim Thema.
Schön klar dein Wasser! Ist das ein Koi der rotweisse? Die sollen ja pflanzen ausgraben.. Ist das richtig?


----------



## Andyzx12r (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Michael,

kannst bischen was zu dem IBC Container schreiben?
Was sind das für HT Rohre an der Filtermatte?

Und um noch mal die Frage zurück zu holen:
Welche Matte würdet ihr kaufen wollen?

Die? Das ist übrigens keine Japanmatte.....






oder die?


----------



## Nori (20. Juni 2015)

Was ist es denn dann - die heutigen Japanmatten bestehen aus Nylonfäden - die sind ja bei beiden Matten deutlich zu erkennen - ob man die schwarze nun "Biomat" nennt oder Japanmatte (die schwarze ist ne feinere Version der obigen blauen Matte) spielt keine Rolle.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (20. Juni 2015)

Schmiddi meinst mich weggen des Kois?
Der buddelt nichts aus. Kann nur vorkommen, dass der Steine verschiebt.

Und __ hornkraut knabbert der an, so dass nur die Stengel stehen bleiben.


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2015)

Andreas, genau das, was Du da gezeigt hast, sind die Japanmatten , so wie Nori schon sagte, Nylon 
Schau mal da : https://www.google.de/search?q=japa...aE-n8ygPUt4aIAQ&ved=0CDwQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=740

Da gibts ganz viele davon


----------



## Schmiddi (20. Juni 2015)

Was soll es denn sonst sein? Sieht nicht nach Schaumstoffmatten aus..


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2015)

Schmiddi, geh mal 4 Beiträge höher, da glaubte andreas nicht, daß das Japanmatten sind, deshalb der link


----------



## Schmiddi (20. Juni 2015)

Die Frage war ja auch an Andy. Das er schreib, was es sein soll, wenn er schreibt, das es keine sind.


----------



## Michael H (21. Juni 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> kannst bischen was zu dem IBC Container schreiben?
> Was sind das für HT Rohre an der Filtermatte?



Hallo

Mit den 50 HT Rohren hab ich eine Art Gestell in den IBC gebaut . 
Unten ein Gerades Grundgerüst und von da dann mit 45 Grad T - Stücken bis nach oben . Wenn man zwei 45 Grad T- Stücke hinter einander steckt sind da genau 5 cm Luft zwischen . 
So kann ich die Matte Rein und Raus Schieben zum Reinigen ........
Muß mal sehn ob ich noch Bilder vom Bau finde . 
bilder sagen ja meist mehr wie 1000 Worte ..


----------



## Andyzx12r (21. Juni 2015)

@: Hallo Anne, unseren neuen Fischen geht es super, haben kräftig Hunger und fressen mir schon aus der Hand, ich freu mich sehr drüber.

@: Super Michael, das wäre klasse.

@: All, ichhabe das Bild von einer Seite wo die blaue Filtermatte als Schaumstoffmatte ausgeschrieben wird.

Ist auch jetzt egal die Schwarzen gefallen mr nicht so wirklich gut, ich werde morgen die Filtermatten bestellen.
Nur mal sehen wo ich dann das Maß 200cm mal 100cm mal 5cm am günstigsten her bekomme...

Nehme sehr gern Tipps an


----------



## Andyzx12r (21. Juni 2015)

Auch das muss ich mal sagen,
klasse das ihr da so eine Hilfestellung seit, so macht das Hobby Teich schon sehr viel Spass.....


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (21. Juni 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Nur mal sehen wo ich dann das Maß 200cm mal 100cm mal 5cm am günstigsten her bekomme...
> 
> Nehme sehr gern Tipps an



Hanako-koi.de 100*100*5 für 22€.



Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Auch das muss ich mal sagen,
> klasse das ihr da so eine Hilfestellung seit, so macht das Hobby Teich schon sehr viel Spass.....



So sieht es aus.
Kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2015)

Ich würde bei Steppan nachfragen (Ebay-Name: gerlinde9485) - die 100x100x5 gibts da auch für 22,- € in allen Dichten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lotta (21. Juni 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Ist auch jetzt egal die Schwarzen gefallen mr nicht so wirklich gut, ich werde morgen die Filtermatten bestellen.
> Nur mal sehen wo ich dann das Maß 200cm mal 100cm mal 5cm am günstigsten her bekomme...
> 
> Nehme sehr gern Tipps an



Hallo Andreas,
schau doch mal hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Stk-Filter...Filterschaum-Koi-Teich-qm-21-50-/251987024936
Allerdings nutze ich mittlerweile lieber zwei 3cm starke Matten, die lassen sich effektiver und besser reinigen.
Z.B. diese: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Stk-Filter...Filterschaum-Koi-Teich-qm-13-50-/251986989688
Gruß Bine


----------



## Andyzx12r (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo Euch,

klasse danke für die Tipps, ich kümmere mich morgen glich drum... weiter so...


----------



## Zacky (22. Nov. 2017)

Hallo. Ich hole mal dieses Thema aus der Versenkung, da es für mich derzeit aktuell werden könnte und habe folgende Fragen:

Kennt Jemand die offene Fläche / frei durchströmbare Fläche von Japanmatten bzw. den holländischen Duplikaten?
Hat Jemand die sog. "Red-X Matten" im Einsatz und kann darüber etwas berichten?
Nutzt Jemand die "Matala-Filtermatten"? Worin besteht der Unterschied zu den Japanmatten? Sehen sie sich doch sehr ähnlich oder täuscht das?
(zu den Matala-Matten sei gesagt, dass ich durch Zufall auf diese Bezeichnung gestossen bin und habe dazu ein PDF gefunden. Weiß nicht wie alt das ist.)


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Rico!
Ich kenne die Matala-Matten, Oase verwendet sie in ihren Filtern, zum Beispiel im Biotec 10, als Absatz-Matte unter dem Schaum.
Es sind die grünen/gröberen.
Ich vermute die Matala-Matten sind aus PVC denn sie sind härter als Japanmatten und nicht so biegsam/weich.
Eine Matala-Matte wird glitschig ,das merkt man beim säubern, denn wenn ich sie reinige, flutscht sie mir durch aus schon mal aus der Hand.

Fazit: Die Japanmatten sind weicher und rauher im Gewebe dadurch wird m.E.mehr Dreck gehalten. 

Matala-Matten sind auf PVC-Basis und das Gewebe ist glatt und hart, neigt zum verschleimen, eher für eine gröbere Reinigung geeignet.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Nov. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Kennt Jemand die offene Fläche / frei durchströmbare Fläche von Japanmatten bzw. den holländischen Duplikaten?


Dazu habe ich noch nie etwas gelesen oder gehört.
Da die Matten in der Herstellung sicher auch immer unterschiedlich ausfallen, wird die Fläche wohl nie gleich sein und man hätte maximal einen Durchschnittswert.
Sobald Bakterien und Schmutz ins Spiel kommen wird das nochmal anders ausfallen. Also spielt die Art der Vorfilterung eine Rolle aber auch die Art der Anströmung.

Allgemein kann ich beisteuern, dass die Japanmmatten als Empfehlung ja sowieso immer mit Abstandshaltern verbaut werden sollen, so das das Wasser sozusagen "vorbei" strömen kann. Das hat unter anderem auch mit dem Flow zu tun, der sonst zu hart gebremst wird.

Sobald die Matten vollflächig durchströmt werden und sich anfängt Schmutz dort anzusammeln, setzen sie sich gut zu und stauen auf.
Das hatte ich 1 Jahr an meiner Hälterung.
Wenn die Matten sauber sind, geht das Wasser in der Anfangszeit fast wiederstandslos hindurch.

Ausgehend meines anderen Thread, Ideen für Filterumbau 2018, möchte ich nochmal anmerken, dass eine horizontale durchströmung in Fließrichtung des Wassers wohl wesentlich optimaler ist. Ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber guckt euch mal die Ausführungen von Peter Waddington an und seine ERIC bzw. EPIC Filter. Die sind unnormal klein, aber anscheinend sehr effektiv, wie er an seinem eigenen Teich immer demonstriert. 

Ich habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit den originalen blauen Japanmatten.
Diese sind sehr stabil und langlebig.

Die Schaumstoffmatten aus meinem Oase Filter sind nach ca. 1 Jahr zerfallen/zerbröselt.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Nov. 2017)

Irgendwo geistern doch immer Angaben zu allem durch das www..
http://www.koi-hobby.de/teich-technik/filtertechnik_biologisch/biofiltermaterialien.html
Hier steht irgendwas von 531m² je m³ bei Japanmatten.
"Fasermatten" werden mit 230m² je m³ angegeben.
Irgendwo hatte Mushi mal irgendwas um 300m²/m³ angegeben.
Und hier gibt ein Händler 300m²/m³ bei Japanmatten an:
https://www.teichpoint.de/original-japanmatte-200-x-100-x-3-8-cm.html

Sucht Euch was raus!

Die reine Oberfläche ist das eine...entscheidend dürfte sein, was reell mit Bewuchs wirklich noch angeströmt wird und effektiv arbeiten kann.

Als Bioträger werden diese Matten so eingebaut, dass sie nicht durchströmt werden (Wie eine Filtermatte zum Schmutz rausfiltern), sondern längst der Oberfläche angeströmt.
Dabei muß man halt aufpassen, dass durch die Konstruktion der Abstandshalter der Matten nicht anströmbare frei Oberfläche verloren geht. (Florian hatte da doch so ein Video mit Wellplatten verlinkt. Find ich nicht so gut, da durch die Anpreßfläche der Platten an den Matten Oberfläche blockiert wird.)

Für mich pers. ist das mit dem Matten nix. Ich finde vom Handling schwimmende Bioträger wie __ Hel-X oder Flakes einfacher.
Als statisches Filtermedium geht Hel-X ja auch.
Da muß man keine schweren, nassen Matten zum Reinigen aus dem Filter zerren (Solche Reinigungsintervalle können ja je nach Teich und Vorfilter mal notwendig werden).
Mit Luftblubber umwälzen und ggf. Kammer ablassen.
Zudem z.B. Hel-X 13+ ggf. fast 3 x soviel Fläche bietet pro m³ als eine Filtermatte mit ca. 300m²..
Alles nur, wenn man die Oberfläche betrachtet als Vergleich.

Aber es gibt ja für alles mehrere Betrachtungsweisen, Vorzüge, Nachteile und Liebhaber.
Wenn es um die Farbe geht- Hel-X gibt es auch in bunt.
Und zum Hel-X oder Flake gibt es Datenblätter der Industrie (Stöhr).


----------



## Zacky (23. Nov. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Kennt Jemand die offene Fläche / frei durchströmbare Fläche von Japanmatten bzw. den holländischen Duplikaten?



Die Oberflächenangaben sind mir soweit geläufig, aber ich suche halt Angaben zu offenen durchströmbaren Flächen. Die gibt es wohl so bei keinem Hersteller, da sie sicher auch nur bedingt zu berechnen sind. Daher hinterfrage ich ja diese Matten-Arie mal genauer, da z.Bsp. bei den Matala-Matten von 92-94 % geschrieben wird. Auch die Red-X-Matten sollen ja angeblich eine bessere Durchlässigkeit haben. Das die besiedelbaren (geschützten) Flächen die meist angegeben werden, von Medien wie Helix oder Flakes besser sind, will ich auch nicht diskutieren und das Matten sich schlechter händeln lassen, wenn es mal an das Reinigen geht, ist mir auch klar. Ich versuche gerade für mich zu ergründen, ob und inwiefern eine Mischung aus unterschiedlichen Medien vielleicht eine Alternative wäre...und wenn, dann welche Mischung der Medien.

und weiter geht's...bitte weitere Ideen, Meinungen, Erfahrungswerte...


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Nov. 2017)

Wenn es nach einigen Händlern geht, dann sind die Schaumstoffwürfel des eigenen Sortiments sie besten Bioträgermedien:
https://www.koigarten-mueller.de/die-besten-filtermedien:wand;)

Welches Filtermedium- oder besser Bioträgermedium in welcher Reihenfolge Vor- oder Nachteile hat- die Diskussion gibt es schon so lange, wie Foren oder Stammtische
* defekter Link entfernt *
Sehr interssant immer so ältere Beiträge zu lesen. Da hat sich eig. in den groben Zügen und Tips nix geändert:
Erst mech. Vorfilterung und dann Bioabteilung.

Wer den Platz und Luxus genießen will, der sollte ruhig die Filterkammern individuell bestücken.
Ähnlich wie Florian. __ Hel-X schwimmend und Matten oder Hel-X statisch am Ende.

Ich pers. bin baulich fertig und habe nur ein Biokammer mit Hel-X schwimmend.
Im nächsten Leben..würde ich schon aus reiner Neugier einfach eine 2. Kammer bauen mit Hel-X statisch..
Reinigung der Kammern einfach über die Steuerung: Pumpe/ LH aus, Kammern mit Luft durchwirbeln, absetzen lassen und BA am Boden der Kammern kurz auf.
Fertig.
--------
Vielleicht sind wir hier auch etwas thematisch weggedriftet. Es ging ja ganz anfangs um Filtermatten zum Schmutz rausfiltern.


----------



## Geisy (25. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Rico

Hier meine Meinung dazu.
Ich denke das Medien wie Helix und Flakes besser zu durchströmen sind und sich auch einfacher reinigen lassen.
Dieser Vorteil hat aber auch Nachteile.
Denn wenn irgendwas mit dem Wasser passiert wie durch Zugabe von Medikamenten etc. dann sind die Organismen da auch schneller dahin.

In Matten kann ich mir vorstellen das du mehr geschützte Bereiche hast und dies länger dauert.
Matten machen deshalb auch bei der Reinigung mehr Arbeit.
Von diesen geschützten Bereichen aus können sich die Organismen dann auch schneller wieder ausbreiten.

Dies ist nur meine Meinung dazu und die muß nicht richtig sein.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Im nächsten Leben........... Kammer bauen mit __ Hel-X statisch..
> Reinigung der Kammern einfach über die Steuerung: Pumpe/ LH aus, Kammern mit Luft durchwirbeln, absetzen lassen und BA am Boden der Kammern kurz auf.
> Fertig.


Ich hab das schon in diesem Leben so seit gut 2 Jahren sogar ohne Vorfilter. Anstatt BA ist da eine Schmutzwasserpumpe zum Dreck raus pumpen da sich das leichter steuern läßt. Das Helix setzt sich nicht zu und ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Der einzigste Nachteil ist das sich beim wieder einschalten der Umwälzung noch ein paar gelöste Schmutzteilchen zwischen dem Helix befinden und die dann als kleine Wolke mit durch den Ablauf gehen. Da dies bei mir vor dem Filtergraben ist kommt davon nichts im Teich an. Heute würde ich zwei solche statischen Kammern machen ohne Filtergraben und immer noch ohne Vorfilter.

Gruß
Norbert


----------

